# Tengo frío, Siento frío o estoy con frío



## drika

HOla!

Por favor, ¿puedo decir: siento frío, siento calor, estoy con frío?

Aprendí que el "correcto" es: tengo frío, pero me gustaría saber si hay algun país que lo dice diferente.

Gracias


----------



## curlyboy20

Olá,

Sim, podes dizer "siento/estoy con frío/calor/hambre/sed/sueño".


----------



## coquis14

A mi entender todas son correctas , por lo menos acá se usan todas.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> A mi entender todas son correctas , por lo menos acá se usan todas.
> 
> Saludos


 

Y por acá también.   Y otra más que probablemente os sorpreda * he cogido frío*


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Y por acá también. Y otra más que probablemente os sorpreda *he cogido frío*


 
Que corresponde em Portugal a _'apanhei frio'._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Y por acá también. Y otra más que probablemente os sorpreda *he cogido frío*


 
"Ando con frío" y "cargo frío" por acá. 

Supongo que "tengo frío" es la más "universal". 

Abraços.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Mangato* 

 
 				Y por acá también. Y otra más que probablemente os sorpreda *he cogido frío*




Carfer said:


> Que corresponde em Portugal a _'apanhei frio'._



Y en Argentina a _tomar frío_.


----------



## olivinha

O sea ¿_*estoy con* frío/calor/hambre/sed_ no es portuñol?


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> O sea ¿_*estoy con* frío/calor/hambre/sed_ no es portuñol?


 
No, en absoluto. Estoy con frío, estoy con hambre, estoy con ganas de... equivalen a tengo.  Al tratarse de un estado transitorio, creo que puede utilizarse perfectamente el verbo estar. Por esta esquina se dice frecuentemente, pero también podría ser influencia del gallego. No lo sé


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> No, en absoluto. Estoy con frío, estoy con hambre, estoy con ganas de... equivalen a tengo. Al tratarse de un estado transitorio, creo que puede utilizarse perfectamente el verbo estar. Por esta esquina se dice frecuentemente, pero también podría ser influencia del gallego. No lo sé


Gracias, Mangato, sé que en español es común decir _estoy muerto de calor, frío, etc_, pero _estoy con_ yo juraría que lo digo yo cuando se me escapa el portuñol. 
Lo tendré en cuenta, gracias.


----------



## drika

Gracias por las respuestas... yo también pensaba que "estoy con sed, hambre, frío" era portuñol... el forum me ha ayudado a percibir que además de estudiar mucho tenemos que vivir la lengua... y esto el forum ha hecho por mi... 

Gracias y por favor corríjame.


----------



## curlyboy20

drika said:


> Gracias por las respuestas... yo también pensaba que "estoy con sed, hambre, frío" era portuñol... el forum me ha ayudado a percibir que además de estudiar mucho tenemos que vivir la lengua... y esto el forum ha hecho por mi...
> 
> Gracias y por favor corríjame.


 
Não vi nenhum erro. A língua tem que ser usada sempre mesmo. Vi em um livro que no Brasil se diz "estou com fome, estou com frio" e não se usaria o verbo "ter" (como em espanhol) Mas depois estava lendo um livro de português de Portugal e vi "Tenho frio, tenho calor, tenho fome". É isso correto????


----------



## Carfer

curlyboy20 said:


> Não vi nenhum erro. A língua tem que ser usada sempre mesmo. Vi em um livro que no Brasil se diz "estou com fome, estou com frio" e não se usaria o verbo "ter" (como em espanhol) Mas depois estava lendo um livro de português de Portugal e vi "Tenho frio, tenho calor, tenho fome". É isso correto????


 
É. E também _'estou com frio_' e as demais variantes já citadas, praticamente as mesmas do espanhol.


----------



## ManPaisa

olivinha said:


> O sea ¿_*estoy con* frío/calor/hambre/sed_ no es portuñol?



Para mim, sim.  Nunca as usaria.


----------



## drika

curlyboy20 said:


> Não vi nenhum erro. A língua tem que ser usada sempre mesmo. Vi em um livro que no Brasil se diz "estou com fome, estou com frio" e não se usaria o verbo "ter" (como em espanhol) Mas depois estava lendo um livro de português de Portugal e vi "Tenho frio, tenho calor, tenho fome". É isso correto????


 
Hola!

Sí, aquí en Brasil decimos "estou com fome, com frio" y también "tenho fome, frio". Creo que el más comun es oír "estou com fome, com frio", pero puede decir los dos que van a entenderte.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

ManPaisa said:


> Para mim, sim. Nunca as usaria.


 
De acuerdo con ManPaisa. Yo tampoco las usaría.
En España y, por lo que veo, también en Colombia:
*estoy con frio, calor, hambre, *etc
Sed, calor, hambre, frio, son sensaciones, avisos que nuestra fisiología nos envia para que obremos en consecuencia. En español, las sensaciones se *sienten*, se *perciben* o se *tienen*, pero *no se está* con ellas.


Saludos


----------



## Mangato

MAGUANÁ said:


> De acuerdo con ManPaisa. Yo tampoco las usaría.
> En España y, por lo que veo, también en Colombia:
> *estoy con frio, calor, hambre, *etc
> Sed, calor, hambre, frio, son sensaciones, avisos que nuestra fisiología nos envia para que obremos en consecuencia. En español, las sensaciones se *sienten*, se *perciben* o se *tienen*, pero *no se está* con ellas.*???*
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Debe ser que yo no vivo en España, y por eso no comparto su argumento.  Hambriento  a mi entender es una sensación de hambre, y yo cuando tengo_* sensación*_ de hambre digo que estoy hambriento. Una cosa es a mi entender,  la frecuencia de uso en una expresión y otra la incorrección de la misma. 


Saludos,


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Mangato said:


> Debe ser que yo no vivo en España, y por eso no comparto su argumento.  Hambriento  a mi entender es una sensación de hambre, y yo cuando tengo_* sensación*_ de hambre digo que estoy hambriento. Una cosa es a mi entender,  la frecuencia de uso en una expresión y otra la incorrección de la misma.
> Saludos,



Releyendo mi frase al inicio de mi anterior mensaje, dudo si fue escrita por mí o por un absolutista como Fernando VII. Por supuesto que vives en España pero posiblemente te ocurra algo parecido a lo que insinúas en uno de tus mensajes anteriores, es decir, que recibas influencias del gallego. 
No creo que la sensación de tener hambre sea igual al estado que produce esa sensación, estar hambriento; o que la sensación de tener frio sea igual a estar tiritando, o la de no percibir un ruido a la de ser (estar) sordo. Son diferentes, de la una se concluye la otra, una es puntual y la otra persiste más o menos en el tienpo y por ende, en una se usa tener, percibir, sentir o notar, y en la otra estar. En el idioma pueden existir cosas poco usadas y correctas, pero estas (estar con frio, con calor, etc.), en mi opinión, son, al menos, poco idiomáticas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Bandama

Es cierto que yo tampoco he oído en España "estoy con frío/calor/hambre", pero existen expresiones parecidas referidas a la enfermedad en las que sí se emplea esta estructura. Y de ahí puede haber pasado en determinados lugares a referirse al frío, al calor, al hambre, etc.

"Pedro está en la cama con fiebre/ con catarro / con dolor de cabeza"


----------



## Miracatiba

No Brasil se fala: estou/sinto fome, sono, fome e etc.


----------



## drika

drika said:


> Gracias por las respuestas... yo también pensaba que "estoy con sed, hambre, frío" era portuñol... el forum me ha ayudado a percibir que además de estudiar mucho tenemos que vivir la lengua... y esto "es lo que" el forum ha hecho por mi...
> 
> Gracias y por favor corríjame.


----------



## Mangato

As vezes me fazem duvidar se morarei em extramuros. Por isso consultei á RAE _Departamento de español al día._

Coloco aqui a resposta

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:


En lo que respecta al caso que usted plantea, lo normal es usar el verbo_ tener:_
*Tener hambre, tener frío, etc.*

Ejemplo:

"-Si se derrumba la chimenea, el que esté abajo, en el almacén, se hace sandwich entre las piedras...
Entonces nadie quería bajar. *Tenían hambre*. Con toda la comida amontonada abajo, igual se lo aguantaban" (Rodolfo Enrique Fogwill: _Cantos de marineros en la Pampa, _1998).

La alternativa que usted propone se emplea también en nuestro idioma, pero tiene un carácter más coloquial o popular: *estar con hambre, con frío, etc.*

Ejemplo:

"-¿Qué le trae por acá, ingeniero? -preguntó Eulalia.
-Anda a la cocina y trae dos secos bien jugositos y deja de preguntar, que los señores *están con hambre* -intervino, tajante, Compadrito" (Jaime Bayly: _Los últimos días de "La Prensa", _1996).


Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
 
Assim que nada de portunhol, estar com fome é universal


----------



## drika

Hola, Mangato!

De verdad, la lengua es viva...

Gracias por la respuesta!

Saludos

Drika


----------



## Istriano

En la Argentina se puede decir:_ Estoy con frío/sueño. _
Debe ser una influencia gallega.


----------



## Demode

En Buenos Aires podemos usar las 3 formas, por ejemplo: 
Para "tener frío" y "estar con" (esta última, un poquitito más coloquial)
"Tengo/siento/estoy con un frío terrible!" (tener mucho frío);
"tengo/siento/estoy con frío hasta en las muelas" (tener el cuerpo completamente frío");
"tengo/siento (no diríamos estoy con) fríos los pies".
También con estar: "los piés están fríos";

Saludos!


----------

